# OTA antenna and system set up



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

We are probably dropping cable TV service in November and hooking up an OTA antenna. I understand that I need to connect an optical cable from the TV to my Onkyo 709 AVR. To watch TV and listen through the AVR do I select the TV input and then control the volume with the AVR?

Any other tips for an OTA setup?


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

According to its manual, the TV doesn't sport HDMI A.R.C., so you need to connect digital audio as you suggested. Since "Viera connect" seems to be just Panasonic's name for HDMI-CEC, you might be able to use it to control audio output via TV or your AVR completely from the TV. Just turn "Viera Link" on in the TV and HDMI-CEC on in the AVR.
Then, to switch audio out, select "Viera Link" -> "Audio Output" -> "_your AVR_". If it works as it ought to, you can turn the volume up and down with the TV's remote.
Your proposed method should work in any case, even if Viera Link a.k.a. HDMI-CEC fails…


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

We 'cut the cable' a couple years ago, streaming most of our material and an OTA for local channels. If you have not chosen an antenna yet, this is the one we use with great results:

Antennas direct ClearStream4 HDTV Antenna:
http://www.amazon.com/Antennas-Dire...id=1378581755&sr=8-1&keywords=antennas+direct

Note, that pretty much any outdoor antenna will work, so if you already have one, it will be fine. This one just has a smaller footprint than some of the large mutli-element type.

As eyespy39 stated and you, yes, you'll have to connect the audio to your AVR to get audio through your system with your current setup.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

As an even less expensive option to some of the OTA antenna options out there to purchase there are many DIY antennas that work great. I built one for under $5 and it works awesome. Used aluminum foil, metal clothes hangers, scrap wood, and a cheap 75 ohm coax balun. I wish I remembered the site where I found mine, but it's one of the antennas with the four "Vees" on each side.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Warning depending on where you live check your channel listings to see if your local stations are all on UHF
or some could be using VHF bands all still digital but some HD small footprint OTA's will have a problem receiving VHF channels below 7 and 6. This is why I went with a Channel Master all band 100 inch boom.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

OZZIERP said:


> Warning depending on where you live check your channel listings to see if your local stations are all on UHF
> or some could be using VHF bands all still digital but some HD small footprint OTA's will have a problem receiving VHF channels below 7 and 6. This is why I went with a Channel Master all band 100 inch boom.


Very good point! All of our HD channels are on the UHF band. I did have a large boom antenna up before, but was unsightly and for our area the compact version works great.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I am considering a Winegard HD 7694P High Definition VHF/UHF antenna to install on the roof or a Mohu Leaf antenna to try indoors. Plus I am waiting for a quote from an installer for his opinion of what antenna to use and how much to install it on the roof.

All the broadcast towers are in the same area so one antenna should work.

TV fool report

http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=46aecba9964d0a


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

That's great, let us know how it worked out for you.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

There is another advantage if you get a rotor to go with your all band and thats to look up the nearest town or city outside of yours and see if you can pick it up because certain weather conditions I can get Austin and Bryan College Station from my North Houston residence.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Note that digital channels can be harder to pick up than the old analog channels. Anything in between you and the transmitter tower, such as hills or buildings, can attenuate the signal greatly. I suggest getting the largest antenna that you are comfortable putting up. If the transmitters are not in the same general area you will need a rotator. Changes in seasons can make a difference if you have trees in your yard - leaves can also attenuate the signal. Be sure you can reliably get the OTA channels before cutting the cable.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

BD55 said:


> As an even less expensive option to some of the OTA antenna options out there to purchase there are many DIY antennas that work great. I built one for under $5 and it works awesome. Used aluminum foil, metal clothes hangers, scrap wood, and a cheap 75 ohm coax balun. I wish I remembered the site where I found mine, but it's one of the antennas with the four "Vees" on each side.


I built two antennas in 2006 / 2007 after learning that our local networks were pumping out HD pictures that looked as good as DVD's - Both are still in use, one in the attic and one mounted outside on the chimney. I'll edit and add some pics and more info when I get some PC time. 
Note : an antenna is an antenna, there is no such thing as an HD antenna!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's the 1st antenna I built which is currently up in the attic based on the picture below.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Mar 5, 2013)

if you keep basic cable & have a QAM tuner on your TV, you can get all your locals on HD...maybe worth it, depending on how expensive it is in your area...


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sancho Panza said:


> if you keep basic cable & have a QAM tuner on your TV, you can get all your locals on HD...maybe worth it, depending on how expensive it is in your area...


We looked into that. Our bill would go down 20 dollars if we did that. Dropping TV all together would save us 70 dollars. We have Uverse and it requires an STB For every TV and a monthly fee for each STB.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking at getting a TIVO to go with the OTA antenna. An antenna installer mentioned that with the TIVO you may be able to output over component and HDMI at the same time to 2 different TV's. Does anyone know if you can watch live TV over one output and recorded TV over another output at the same time?

The installer said we might avoid having to pay for 2 tivo's and the subscription for 2 this way.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We have a pair of TiVo’s previous-generation models for OTA / DVR and have been pretty happy with them, save some glitches with the Netflix navigating.

It really wouldn’t be of much use to send the TiVo’s HDMI and component video out to two separate TVs, as they‘d both be receiving the same signal. AFAIK you can record one show and watch another - at least you can with ours; I’d be surprised if they had changed that. But independent viewing for two TVs will require two units.

Actually, the monthly service fee is for the on-screen guide and automatic recording capability. The OTA models will act as a tuner and DVR irrespective of subscribing to the service. You’d just have to do any recording manually.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> We have a pair of TiVo’s previous-generation models for OTA / DVR and have been pretty happy with them, save some glitches with the Netflix navigating.
> 
> It really wouldn’t be of much use to send the TiVo’s HDMI and component video out to two separate TVs, as they‘d both be receiving the same signal. AFAIK you can record one show and watch another - at least you can with ours; I’d be surprised if they had changed that. But independent viewing for two TVs will require two units.
> 
> ...


I spoke with TIVO. A box won't output from both tuners to two TV's. 
You must subsribe to the TIVO service for the boxes to work. 

Looks like our best option if we want to use TIVO on two TV's is get the new Roamio box and a mini. That would cost us $21 a month and the purchase of the boxes ($300).

We may go old school and not even use a DVR. That will be like growing up in the 60's and 70's! Except we wouldn't have to smack the TV to get reception.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I assume you know to run the antenna through a surge protector...just mentioning it since no one else has. A lightning strike would reck your day.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

The second installer talked about that. I never would have thought about it.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tonto said:


> I assume you know to run the antenna through a surge protector...just mentioning it since no one else has. A lightning strike would reck your day.


Can you recommend a good surge protector? I assume the TV signal would pass through the protector without any loss of TV signal? Would the antenna still need to be grounded as well?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve always installed my antennas in the attic.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

This one has 8 outlets & 3 coax/antenna hook ups. Unless you have more devices, it's a good unit.

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ETHESP601R/ETHEREAL-ESP601R-Power-Manager-1000-8-Outlet-2160-Joules/1.html


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Tonto said:


> I assume you know to run the antenna through a surge protector...just mentioning it since no one else has. A lightning strike would reck your day.


+1 Tonto :clap:

I have both my homemade antennas properly grounded and passing through surge suppression devices just to be safe lddude:


----------



## myoda (Jul 17, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’ve always installed my antennas in the attic.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


+1 on the attic install. I found an old Wingard antenna brand new in a box for 20 bucks - used the rg6 cabling from a previous Dish Network installation to feed signal from the attic to my office and living room. If you are looking for a good indoor antenna, I had very good luck with the Terk HDTV I - The HDTVa has a small inline amp, but it my help in your environment. Both have UHF and VHF elements.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

AFAIK surge protectors are only useful for surges in _line voltage_. I don’t think there’s anything that can help you in the event of a lightning strike.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

A full on lightning strike may be disastrous, but at least you have the comfort of knowing you covered by the units warranty.

From their warranty pamphlet:



> - The Ethereal connected equipment warranty does not cover loss or damage to equipment caused by acts of God (other than lightning)


Granted I'm not a legal expert, but I think this means your equipment would be covered.


----------



## showtime (Sep 17, 2013)

Using four kinds of filter circuitry to isolate and protect audio, video, digital and high current equipment, the Power Manager 1000 provides overload protection with a 120V/15A electrical rating. Use the front panel LCD display to monitor voltage and amperage levels.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

You could build/buy a HTPC for less than $500 and get channel guides +dvr with no subscription fees. Better option than TiVO in my opinion. There are some solutions that could be had for as little as $200. BTW, I cut the cable four years ago and will never go back to the $100/month fees I was paying. Good for you!


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

After several quotes to install an antenna on the roof, we are going to try indoor antennas first. $100 for 2 indoor antennas is better than $400 plus for an outdoor antenna and installation. I realize reception won't be as good. My question now applies to the AVR. My onkyo has preset macros. The watch TV one turns on the TV, AVR and then STB. If no STB is connected, will the macro skip the STB function and still turn on the TV and AVR? Or will I have to make my own macro?

Hoping to get one antenna next week and try it on both TV's. Then decide if we buy a second indoor antenna (Mohu leaf).


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

We got a Mohu leaf antenna today and I have been experimenting with it on our basement TV. I need to move it to an outside wall to see if I get better reception but the supplied rg59 cable is not long enough. I have some rg6 cable that I can connect it to. Will I lose much signal strength by connecting rg59 cable to rg6 cable?


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

browndk26 said:


> We got a Mohu leaf antenna today and I have been experimenting with it on our basement TV. I need to move it to an outside wall to see if I get better reception but the supplied rg59 cable is not long enough. I have some rg6 cable that I can connect it to. Will I lose much signal strength by connecting rg59 cable to rg6 cable?


Run RG6Q for total run if the cable is replaceable.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I hooked up the mohu antenna in the basement again and got all the major network channels and PBS in HD and some other SD channels as well. Now to get another mohu antenna for the upstairs TV and we will be cutting the cable TV off next month. We will spend $100 on the antennas and save $70 a month.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have created a new macro for "mytv". I want to turn on the tv, AVR (NR-709) and then the TV/CD input. I am doing this so I can watch TV with an OTA antenna. The macro works fine to turn on everything but All Off won't turn off the TV. If I delete the macro and use the default mytv with the existing cable STB, all off turns off the TV. What have I done wrong?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

browndk26 said:


> The macro works fine to turn on everything but All Off won't turn off the TV.
> What have I done wrong?


Sounds like your TV has separate commands for “turn on” and “turn off.” You’ll have to program a separate “turn off” macro to power down the system.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I called onkyo support and they helped me out. Part of the problem was I was using the component power buttons on the remote instead of the source power button. They have me use the mytv button to turn everything off. Everything works like I want it to. I may add commands later to select the TV input.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Cancelled Uverse TV today. Going to have to get used to watching TV shows when they actually come on (no DVR). Have to get used to the home theater setup too. I will have to switch inputs on the TV when going from watching OTA TV to movies/games/apple TV. I don't think there is a way to leave the TV on one input.


----------

